
How to Stop the Wave of Apple Cal SPAM - jcbeard
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/11/how-to-stop-the-wave-of-apple-calendar-alert-spam/?comments=1&post=32372677
======
jcbeard
TL;DR: Best way.... (other than completely disable icloud calendar...) make
new temp calendar, move invite(s) to temp calendar, delete temp calendar. Then
change settings to send to email first vs. straight to icloud cal (see
article).

Hopefully Apple will get on making some actual solution...this is a horrible
hole in icloud's calendar setup.

